# horse show names?



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

How about Queen of Hearts? Or Dust Bunny?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

-After Dark
-Scarlett Eternity
-Racing Time
-Terminal


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ohhh, I do like Scarlet Eternity. But I still like Queen of Hearts . . .I'm sure that she is the queen of your heart.


----------



## mysugarap (May 13, 2009)

more recent pics of her!! yup she is the queen of my heart love the names!! more ideas
































http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/pictures/gphoto-g253046.html


----------



## mysugarap (May 13, 2009)

need more ideas thanks


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

O'Hara
Real Gone
Lady in Bay


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

How about something like Scarlet Fever?


----------



## deuceschinagirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are a few. Scarlet Princess
Scarlet Emblem
Pass the Flag


----------



## mysugarap (May 13, 2009)

need more ideas please and thank you


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

ILLNEVERTELL
CANTCATCHME
WHATCHAGONNADOABOUTIT

As you can probably tell, I like mine all-in-one words. 

I also like ScarletBanierRoush. Roush is the best racing/performance engine ever used in Ford Mustangs...

I have a friend whose barrel horse, also a (dark)bay TB, is barn-named Heart, and his show name is DONTEVENTHINKABOUTIT...


----------



## draykesmom (Dec 29, 2009)

scarlet O mare a.. lol


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> How about something like Scarlet Fever?


 or scarlet letter


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

draykesmom said:


> scarlet O mare a.. lol


I love it. Go with that one.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

*Scarlet Sunset*
*Scarlet and Gray* (if you're an OSU fan) ;-)
*Scarlet Moon*
*Scarlet Night
Burning Scarlet Fire*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sophie19 said:


> I love it. Go with that one.


Oh yea go with Scarlet O'Mare-A that's classic!! :lol:


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Shes cute.

But can I politely say...you should never tie a horse that low. Also a chain shank shouldn't be used to tie esp that low, if she were to put her head down, she could get her foot caught in between the chain...and then huge mess! Just an observation....wouldn't want to see her get hurt A horse should be tied at least chest height or higher, and the rope just long enough that thier nose can just touch the ground.

AS for name...

Red Scarlett
HoldOnToMe

And I like Scarlet letter, and Scarlett O'Mara is awesome


----------



## mysugarap (May 13, 2009)

Maverick101 said:


> Shes cute.
> 
> But can I politely say...you should never tie a horse that low. Also a chain shank shouldn't be used to tie esp that low, if she were to put her head down, she could get her foot caught in between the chain...and then huge mess! Just an observation....wouldn't want to see her get hurt A horse should be tied at least chest height or higher, and the rope just long enough that thier nose can just touch the ground.
> 
> ...


thanks for the names and the info..normally i dont tie her that low she was only there was the pics....i dont useally use a chain but that was the only rope i could find at the time...i like scarlett o'mare a


----------



## mysugarap (May 13, 2009)

bummppppppppppppppp up


----------



## harhaijaka (Jan 10, 2010)

The Scarlet Letter


----------

